# Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!



## Anglerjugend (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei mir Jigköpfe und Gummifische im Internet zu bestellen.
Mein Problem: Ich kann nicht abschätzen wieviel Gramm ich für einen Gummifisch brauche.
Ich bestelle mir folgende Größen: 8cm,10cm,11cm.

Ich habe vor an einem Kanal mit den Gummifischen zu fischen und meine Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 55g Wg.
Und ich muss ja noch das Gewicht des Gummifisches einrechnen. Jetzt weis ich halt nicht wieviel Gramm ich am Kopf brauche für das normale Gufieren. |kopfkrat

Und sind die Gummifischlängen für Zander am Kanal geeignet? Also 8cm 10cm und 11cm

Bitte schnelle Hilfe !!!! 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## sc00b (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Kanal 8-16gr würd ich mal so sagen..


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Ja und Gufis auch von 8 - 16(cm).


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

7 bis 14g sollten reichen..benutze am rhein meist 14g...die gummifische passen auch...


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Jetzt brauch ich noch eine Entscheidung ich will für die 10er und 11er Gugis n 0/4er Haken verwenden jetzt gibt es nur 10Gramm und 18 Gramm Köpfe, welche würdet ihr nehmen?

Wie schon gesagt ich habe eine 55Gramm WG Rute

Boah vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe ihr seid spitze #h


----------



## sc00b (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

10gr..
oder nen anderen Shop sichen für die Haken


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Achte bei deiner Bestellung nicht nur auf das Gewicht 
des Bleikopfes.Auch die Länge des Hakenschenkels solltest
du berücksichtigen.Da gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Flow82 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Hey die 10 Gramm sollten reichen aber wenn du auch noch die 18 Gramm Köpfe nimmst schadet es nicht so kannst du dich verschiedenen Situationen anpassen.

mfg Flow82


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Wenn, dann haben die Haken 4/0 und nicht 0/4 
Das Gewicht würde ich abhängig vom Gewässer machen. Im Stillwasser reichen 10g, während im Fluss die 18g von Vorteil sind damit der GuFis nicht zu weit abtreibt bevor er auf dem Grund ist. Mit einer Rute von 55g Wurfgewicht kannst Du aber beide werfen und führen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Vielen Dank nochmal ;-)

Sorry, aber das mit dem Dreher geht schnell ^^

Ich hab mich jetzt für 5/0 in 18Gr entschieden und für 4/0er mit 10 Gr, da ich erfahren hab das ich die 18Gr köpfe samt Gufi werfen kann.

Was ist mit dem Hakenbogen gemeint? ist das nicht immer gleich bei der passenden Hakengröße?

P.s es sind Vmc Rundköpfe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Auf wessen Aussage beziehst du dich mit Hakenbogen?Der
Hakenbogen kann je nach Fabrikat unterschiedlich groß sein.
Meines Wissens nach gibt es da keine verbindliche Norm.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angelpfeife (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich würde Football oder Erie nehmen, die kippen nicht am Grund....
> 
> günstig sind sie hier


Funktioniert des bei dir wirklich? Wenn ja wie ziehst du den Gufi auf? Bei mir stehen die Dinger nur ohne Gufi und ich zieh ihn eigentlich ganz normal auf.


----------



## grumic81 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Hallo,

ich finde für die Ködergrößen 8 - 11 cm die Jighaken deftig groß.
Besonders bei den 8 cm Gummis.

Gruß Mike


----------



## rouvi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

4/0 Haken für 8-11cm fische ist doch ideal.
ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die sog. "standup-jigs" mehr fische im drill verlieren, als runde? benutze beide und konnte selber weder vor noch nachteil feststellen, irgendwie bekomme ich sie auch nicht zum stehen^^


----------



## rouvi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

kann man die jigs denn empfehlen? footballs hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## ZanderKalle (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

4/0er sind für 8cm Gummifische zu groß da geht die ganze aktion verloren für 11cm sind 4/0er perfekt, ich würde für die 8cm Gummis 3/0 nehmen und für die 11cm 4/0er....... kommt aber auch darauf an wielang der Schwanz ist.... der Haken darf da auf keinen fall durchgestochen werden!!!

Am Kanal reichen eigentlich 8g wenn nicht geschleust wird, wenn geschleust wird brauchste mehr!!!


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Bestellung ist schon raus gegangen ... .
Ich werde dann ein Bild posten wenn das Zeug da ist.

Danke nochmal|wavey:.


----------



## powerpauer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Hallo 

Du willst ja auch im Fluss Fischen also brauchst doch 10-14-18-21 gr kopf das alles ist immer Strömung bedingt, die länge der haken ist natürlich güfi Länge verschieden 3,0 bis max 8-10 cm 4,0-10-15 cm würde ich sagen, ansonsten ist es auch  verschiden welche jahres zeit im Sommer kleine güfi im Winter etwas großer gufi  mann soll sich dem Brutfisch anpassen,auch die Aktion der Köder sollte im Sommer und Winter andere Geschwindigkeit haben jetz in kalte Jahreszeiten sind die Fische sehr trage also langsam güfi führen im  Sommer darf es etwas schneller sein.


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Hallo,

danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe vor ein paar Tagen.
Hier sind die Gummifische die ich mir bestellt habe, denn ich hab ja versprochen mich zu melden sobald das Paket da ist.

8 cm Kopytos:

http://img254.*ih.us/img254/8190/foto0014s.jpg

und ...

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/7207/foto0015f.jpg
und ...
http://img168.*ih.us/img168/1798/foto0016n.jpg

Und jetzt noch die 10cm und 11cm Kopytos:

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/1225/foto0017i.jpg

und ...



http://img214.*ih.us/img214/3471/foto0018t.jpg

und ...

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/5589/foto0019lt.jpg

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität es sind Handyfotos.


Grußhttp://img168.*ih.us/img168/1798/foto0016n.jpg


----------



## Angelkiste (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich würde Football oder Erie nehmen, die kippen nicht am Grund....
> 
> günstig sind sie hier



Halte ich erfahrungsgemäß für quatsch, sorry.
Kippen bei leichter Strömung genauso wie Rundköpfe, schließlich fischt man meist 45°-90° zum Ufer/zur Strömung, sie erfasst sie seitlich und kippen. Beim Flachwassertest haben sie nicht das gebracht, was sie versprechen...|kopfkrat
Vertikal ist es vielleicht anders, kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> Halte ich erfahrungsgemäß für quatsch, sorry.
> Kippen bei leichter Strömung genauso wie Rundköpfe, schließlich fischt man meist 45°-90° zum Ufer/zur Strömung, sie erfasst sie seitlich und kippen. Beim Flachwassertest haben sie nicht gebracht, was sie versprechen...|kopfkrat


 Erie kippen, Football nicht...


----------



## ZanderKalle (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Das Stimmt, FootballJigs kippen nicht ganz um nur ein bisschen auch bei Strömung..... mir ist nur aufgefallen das ich mehr aussteiger auf Footballs hatte, aber kann auch nur zufall sein!?


----------



## Angelkiste (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jigkopf Gewicht? Schnelle Hilfe bitte!*

Interessant, dann werde ich es am Wasser mal testen...
Meine Aussage bezog sich auch auf die Erie´s.
:m


----------

